# σύναψη της σύμβασης = conclusion of the contract



## Ambrose (Dec 4, 2008)

Συναντάω συνέχεια αυτή την έκφραση μέσα σε νομικά κείμενα, τα οποία περιέχουν ταυτόχρονα αναφορές στην "υπογραφή της σύμβασης" και αναρωτιέμαι ποια η διαφορά τους ακριβώς; Ή χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλακτικά και ως συνώνυμα;

Τα κείμενα της Ε.Ε. και τα λεξικά συμφωνούν όλα ότι η σωστή απόδοση είναι conclusion of the contract. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; 

Σύμφωνα με αυτούς εδώ είναι η στιγμή που έχουν συμφωνηθεί οι όροι της σύμβασης, ενώ το Free Online Dictionary μιλάει για "final settlement". Εγώ βέβαια αναρωτιέμαι για τι settlement μιλάμε όταν πρόκειται για δημόσιες συμβάσεις και διαγωνισμούς, όπου δεν ξέρω να γίνονται διαπραγματεύσεις.

Αν κανείς γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω...


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 4, 2008)

Δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως συνώνυμα για τον εξής λόγο: δεν χρειάζεται να περιβληθούν όλες οι συμβάσεις τον έγγραφο τύπο, οπότε, στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, δεν υπάρχει και υπογραφή σύμβασης.
Εφόσον ο νόμος απαιτεί τον έγγραφο τύπο ή τα μέρη συμφωνούν να περιβληθεί τον έγγραφο τύπο η σύμβασή τους τότε η σύναψη της συμβάσεως ταυτίζεται με την υπογραφή (αυτό συμβαίνει στις περιπτώσεις δημοσίων συμβάσεων, όπου απαιτείται πάντα ο έγγραφος τύπος). Διαφορετικά η σύμβαση θεωρείται ότι συνάφθηκε όταν πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις που αναφέρονται και στην παραπομπή σας.


----------



## NatCat (Dec 4, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με όσα έγραψε ο Rogerios.

Σύμβαση δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα έγγραφο. Και μια προφορική συμφωνία είναι σύμβαση.

Επίσης, για ποικιλία, αντί για "σύναψη" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η λέξη "κατάρτιση".

(Αυτό για το final settlement δεν το αντιλαμβάνομαι ούτε κι εγώ.)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 4, 2008)

ΟΚ, άψογα. Ρογήριε και NatCat πολύ ξεκάθαρες εξηγήσεις. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.


----------

